# NOS Delta Military Fender Light - Complete Package!



## HUFFMANBILL (Jun 22, 2018)

I thought some of you may be interested in seeing pictures of a complete package NOS Military Delta Fender light.  This is in my collection and I just took pictures today.  The light is packaged complete with perfect original OD paint ( absolutely no rust or surface corrosion) two parkerized attachment screws with washers, knurled thumb screw with washer and perfect rubber gasket.  What is also really neat is that it comes with a original parts envelope and the original instruction sheet. 

Regards,
Bill


----------



## catfish (Jun 22, 2018)

Nice !!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 22, 2018)

Nice !!!


----------



## Tomato John (Jun 22, 2018)

Pretty cool!  Hope I look that good after 75 years!


----------



## johan willaert (Jun 23, 2018)

Wow, thx for posting

Is that just a plain washer on the screw knob?


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jun 23, 2018)

johan willaert said:


> Wow, thx for posting
> 
> Is that just a plain washer on the screw knob?



No, It is actually an open ended lock washer just like and the same size as the two used for the base to fender attachment screws.  You can see the washer ends separation better in the attachment screw washers then the thumb screw washer pictures.  It is my understanding that during the war there were three different types of thumb screw or screw knobs used on these lights.  One with the lock washer, one without the lock washer and one that used the screw to turn on the light by screwing it clockwise into the internal mechanism.  I have the first two types, but have never seen the third.

Regards,
Bill


----------

